# AllRoad hid headlights??



## queensfinest (Aug 11, 2006)

Antone know where to purchase a set..... looking to upgrade from halogen set up.... an help would be much appreciated....


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: AllRoad hid headlights?? (queensfinest)*

You can purchase an aftermarket plug and play hid system from tmtuning.com from me...
click here to see the kits


----------

